# Geese calls



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Watched an episode of Yukon man or something today and saw them make a geese call out of a used shotgun shell, simply bore a small hole in the plastic tube and blow over top... Ingenious thought I would share it.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

More details, please

Where do you put the hole? in the bottom, half way up the side, near the top? Do you really just blow over the hole like an empty pop bottle?

Thanks!


----------

